# Chattanooga, TN - Xena 10YO F-Friendly/calm



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

To: "UR_KY" <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, October 8, 2009, 4:49 PM
This poor girl has already been abandoned twice in her life. Can anyone help give this girl a forever home or rescue?? Xena is on a 10 day hold until 10/13/09. She is friendly, calm and has a wonderful temperament. She is a great dog, but given her age, they don’t want her to have to sit in a shelter any longer than she has to. If you can help after her 10 day hold is up, please contact Kerry at [email protected] or call at (423) 305-6516.

From: Kerry Moyers-Horton <[email protected]>
Subject: Xena in Chattanooga, TN
To: "bonnie maher" <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, October 8, 2009, 9:47 AM

Crosspost to your GSD rescues for me please.

Xena (her real name) is a 10 yr old (DOB 8/25/99) spayed female GSD. She came in as a stray on 10/2/09. She has a chip. It traces back to an owner who surrendered her to a FL shelter 4 yrs ago. The shelter gave me the new adopter’s info. The phone numbers are disconnected. Her place of employment doesn’t have forwarding info, but is trying to see if they can find someone who still works there that may have a phone number for her. I’m still trying to research to find this person, but don’t have high hopes this will happen. Xena is on a 10 day hold until 10/13/09. She is friendly, calm and has a wonderful temperament. She is a great dog, but given her age, I don’t want her to have to sit in a shelter any longer than she has to. If you can help after her 10 day hold is up, please let me know now so I will know how to proceed. 
[
___________________
Kerry Moyers-Horton
Foster & Rescue Coordinator
McKamey Animal Center
4500 N. Access Rd
Chattanooga, TN 37415
Phone (423)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is soooo sad.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the sweet older girl


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if she is still there? I just left a message with Kerry. I don't have room for this girl in my rescue, but I have a soft spot for the seniors and I am willing to drive down there and get her if another rescue has room.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't gotten any updates. Let us know if you hear back.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

The rescue coordinator from the shelter did call me today to let me know that this girl did go to rescue. She didn't say which one, but at least she was not PTS at the shelter.


----------

